# Poudriere issue



## ndowens (Sep 11, 2018)

I hope I am putting this in the correct category as this pertains to maintenance of ports as I use poudriere to do so.

I am having a weird issue that I can not figure out. First off, I am running 12-Current.

If a port I am working on can use either py27 or py36 I test both version on amd64/i386/mips/armv6/arm64 poudriere jails. If I use py27 for ports I have no issue, error. If I use py36 on non-x86(amd64/i386) jails, I will get:

```
=>> Error: Filesystem touched during build:
usr/local/lib/python3.6/__pycache__/_sysconfigdata_m_freebsd12_.cpython-36.pyc:
    size (17299, 17251)
```

I have find that file on my host's FS and delete it and retry build and it appears again
I've tried py37 and also updating the jails, create a new jail with new name so it couldn't use the same ZFS dataset and end up corrupt as well. None of these attempts has worked.

Someone in IRC tested py36 on the ports and arch's I have issue with and they have no issue. So I am unsure where to look to fix my system


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2018)

ndowens said:


> First off, I am running 12-Current.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## acheron (Sep 11, 2018)

ndowens said:


> I hope I am putting this in the correct category as this pertains to maintenance of ports as I use poudriere to do so.
> 
> I am having a weird issue that I can not figure out. First off, I am running 12-Current.
> 
> ...


You did not mention the port you're working on.


----------



## ndowens (Sep 12, 2018)

acheron said:


> You did not mention the port you're working on.


It's more than one actually for example the one that works fine for koobs on arm64 and py36 is devel/py-pytest and other i've been working on updating(unsure if older version does it or not) security/py-asyncssh


----------



## acheron (Sep 12, 2018)

FWIW it builds fine on the cluster http://beefy8.nyi.freebsd.org/data/head-armv6-default/p479225_s338529/logs/py27-pytest-3.6.4.log (same for py36-pytest-3.6.4)
Can you share the full build log? Do you have any modifications in your ports tree?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 12, 2018)

There is something going on about this issue with @py3x ports as I saw similar stuff on the mailing list ( but I did not actually read the messages ).


----------



## ndowens (Sep 20, 2018)

I ended up destroy every jail and starting over; not it works. I have no idea what/how they got corrupted


----------

